# Low temperatures?



## RachA

Is there a low temperature limit that you should seek medical advice for if it drops to it?

Just wondered as DS was poorly with a high temperature earlier. It was 38.9. I gave him some neurafen which is what I've always given him. Just been in to check on him and he's cool to the touch but his hair is damp with sweat and his temp was showing 33.3! He's never been down as low as that before. His room is normal temperature for him-slightly on the cooler side as he gets so hot overnight usually.


----------



## JASMAK

strange..is the themometre working properly??? My sister is an ER RN and she always tells me...read the baby, not the themometre. So...if he seems fine, I wouldn't worry. If he is sweating, it means he was too hot. Maybe dry him up, put some dry clothing and dry blankets on.


----------



## RachA

Thanks. 

I ended up phoning a service that we have here where you can talk to a nurse or doctor. The thermometer may not of been right but I did take him temp with 2 different ones. The 33.3 was an ear thermometer but the other as one I did under his arm and that one came out at 34.5. She said when you do it under the arm you have to add a degree so that's 35.5 and as he is poorly and I'd given him something to bring his fever down originally then it was ok. (She asked me so many questions about how he was)


----------



## Scally

Izzy has had low temperatures in the past, when she was teething once it went to 34 for a couple of days. It sounds like he is having cold sweats, which is what she did, its a vicious cycle with that as u dont want them getting too warm because it makes them sweat which cools them down, and if they have a cold temperature anyway....... The doc said to us to dress her like we usually did, and if her temp went down any lower to take her to a and e. He said that a low temp is also an indicator of fighting an infection x


----------



## hattiehippo

Tom had something similar when he had a chest infection. We gave him nurofen and I think the antibiotics kicked in and his temp dropped from over 39 to 34 in an hour. He was screaming and really clammy so we took him to the out of hours doctor but by the time we got him there he was ok again.

I hope your LO is ok today. X


----------



## RachA

Thanks - his temp has been up and down today but it hasn't dropped down as low as yesterday. Just going to keep an eye on him.

Now Esther has a temperature too so they have both been dosed up and put to bed lol


----------

